# Best Magic Items for a Wildshaping Druid?



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

So what are the best magic items for enhancing a wildshaping druid? Are their any in the SRD or the Magic Item Compendium that allow them to still function when the Druid is wildshaping? This druid has the feats to cast spells while wildshaping so items that enhance that was well as combat would be of interest.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 15, 2008)

Magic Item Compendium has Beastskin as an armor property (+2 Price). It allows you to spend an additional wild shape use to transform the armor as well to fit the form the druid takes. With the Extra Wild Shape feat (2 extra uses), you can use it a few times, although it's likely more a higher level item than for lower level druids. Plus, wild shaping into a fully armored dire bear is quite cool!   

Pinotage


----------



## Snapdragyn (Jan 15, 2008)

Ioun stones, if your DM allows them to not be absorbed by wildshape (they do take up an item slot, but they're not really 'worn' as they float around your head). Following on that, if you can get a specially made magic item, work with your DM to price out a 'burned-out' ioun stone (no power other than floating around your head) & get a permanent ventriloquy spell placed on it - won't let you cast spells (not a worry since you already have the feat anyway), but at least you can communicate with your group while wildshaped.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, that armor does sound cool if cost prohibitive. I'll have to see what I can do with the ioun stones. The DM might go for it.


----------



## FnordBear (Jan 15, 2008)

Check the item Wildling Clasp in the MIC. It will likely be what you are after.


----------



## Pinotage (Jan 15, 2008)

FnordBear said:
			
		

> Check the item Wildling Clasp in the MIC. It will likely be what you are after.




This is neat. The way I read it, it seems like there is a restriction on 'a long as it's reasonable in the new form' so it wouldn't, for example work on armor. But for other things this is pretty useful.

Pinotage


----------



## Scotley (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes, the wilding clasp seems to be just he ticket for amulets or necklaces, maybe even a ring?  Does it seem strange to anyone else that it is in the 'tools' part of the book rather than 'clothing'? I truly despise the organization of MIC.


----------



## MonkeyDragon (Jan 15, 2008)

Also discuss with your DM how they feel about certain things melding with your or staying worn.  Some may say that ALL your equipment changes with you.  Others may rule that since magic items resize, you may continue to wear some of your items if you still have something to wear them on in your new shape.  For instance, a ring might become a toe ring, or bracers may stay on forelegs instead of arms.  However, if you shape into a bird, they would meld with you because the wings would not be able to wear them.


----------



## Nifft (Jan 16, 2008)

*Scrolls*. Write them for your situational utility spells (like _stone shape_, _quench_ and _rusting grasp_).

Pearls of Power are great, because you can use them between encounters. Stick them in someone else's pack so they don't meld into your new form (and become non-functional).

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2008)

Hmmm, I'll try to argue for a few possibilities of items that still function after the switch. Maybe if the character removed them before wildshaping? Pearls of power are a great idea too. Scrolls I had considered. Played too many wizards to miss that one.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Jan 16, 2008)

Magic Item Compendium goes into more details about what types of creatures can use what magic items (i.e. Can a creature that has no arms, just legs, still wear rings?).  That may help you.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2008)

Cool, I guess I better go do some reading. Thanks!


----------

